# Santander crossing - fridge / freezer ?



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi can anyone help first time traveling on ferry to Santander how do you keep the freezer cold do you forget to turn the gas off ?traveling on Tuesday so please no replies after Monday Kenny







forum helper note - additional detail in title


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You certainly don't forget to turn your gas off, that is dangerous.

If your freezer is full of frozen stuff it should be fine if you don't open the door to check. If it's not full put some bags of ice cubes in to fill the spaces and that will help keep it cold, Alan.


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Kenny, make sure the freezer is full, run it at maximum on the way to the port. Leave the gas off as requested. Will last the 24 hours until you get off the boat.

Did it a few years ago from Plymouth without problems. Doing it again next week, same method. Bon Voyage.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*fridge*

No, as said. Do not forget to turn it off.

That is fine on some open deck ferry ships..

Cap Finistere/Pont Aven is a closed deck.

*Freeze Foods to as low as possible a temperature before putting in Motorhome/Camper Fridge. As an example, put fast freeze on or turn up appliance before transferring to van fridge.
*Run Motorhome Fridge/Freezer on full setting for as at least 24 hours before departure.
*Do Not put unfrozen foods into camper fridge.
*Pack with ice packs or Bottles (square containers are best) filled with frozen water. Pack spaces with packet foods. Those small square milk cartons are good and you can use the milk at the other end.

If you have the Battery Capacity and are able to re-charge on reaching spain with either solar, engine or combination. Switch the fridge to 12v Energy first.

TM


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: fridge*



teemyob said:


> If you have the Battery Capacity and are able to re-charge on reaching spain with either solar, engine or combination. *Switch the fridge to 12v Energy first*. TM


But beware of doing so if you don't find a hook-up and don't have solar! 8O

A tip I was given a while ago TM - and worth a mention I think. It was something that had not occurred to me, although it's pretty obvious now I've been told! 

When you drive with the fridge switched to 12 volt, it (_the fridge_) will rob the majority of the available power from the alternator, and very little will go to re-charging your leisure battery.

Worth bearing in mind if your leisure battery is running a bit low and (_for example_) you are moving only a short distance between Aires with no hook-up! _(Experience speaking here - before I was advised! 8O )_

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

As others have said,

the gas supply being turned off is often checked at Plymouth from our experience, if you are on an EHU the night before run the fridge as cold as possible and fill up as many spaces with frozen milk bottle filled water that you can.

DO NOT OPEN THE FRIDGE.

It will survive perfectly OK like that, the ice will melt a bit but surprisingly little and the contents of the fridge will be quite OK.

If you prefer you can use skimmed milk in the same way - it freezes OK but do you need 10 litres of skimmed milk ? :lol: 

Enjoy your journey - the weather here at the moment is 23C and forecast to reach 27C today, a few showers tomorrow then a week of clear blue sky and sunshine......

welcome to summer......    

Dave


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

*Re: fridge*



Zebedee said:


> When you drive with the fridge switched to 12 volt, it (_the fridge_) will rob the majority of the available power from the alternator, and very little will go to re-charging your leisure battery.


Are you sure about that? Surely the alternator will supply a charge as demanded up to it's maximum output, there is no way to differentiate between which appliance has first call - or is the electronic gadgetry smarter than I credit it?


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

most alternators put out a couple of hundred amps. the fridge pulls an amp or so. there is no way that running the fridge should prevent the battery from charging......

cheers
steve


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

AFAIK and I would be happy to be corrected, the alternator gives out enough power to meet the perceived demands BUT

the prime call is for the vehicle battery, once that is "full" the amount that the alternator gives out is reduced unless you have a special gizmo to kid it that it needs to put out more (source - other posts on MFH and manufacturers websites)

the fridge takes (a/c to the CC book) 8 amps - hence why there is usually a relay so that it can only draw that while the engine is running,

so running a fridge on 12v is a temporary measure - I think the Dometic/Electrolux no longer operates via a thermostat on 12v either - our caravan one certainly used to freeze things on long journeys.

So I would follow what Zebedee said - to me it makes sense, the important thing is to cool the fridge as much as possible and keep it cold during the 24h journey - hence my suggestion and others, of putting ice in there in some format and NOT opening the fridge.

It worked perfectly OK for us on the Santander journey in high summer, it will not be as hot this week as late July/early August (I hope :lol: ).

Dave


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Fridge on 12V is about 100W or so for most models, that's 8-9 amps.

Alternators are in the 100A to 150A region for most vehicles.

'Nuff said.

Peter


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*thankyou*

thanks to all who replied to freezer on santanrd trip did what was sugesterd and put the fridge on max turned the gas off when we boarded still frozen when we departed, first time we have done this trip but will do it again from rainy spain kenny

site helper note - merged into original thread.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Just to add my pennyworth we are travelling to Santandar start of June having a 2006 Van the Freezer probably holds a tenners worth of food, obvious answer fill it when i get the other end. :wink:


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

grumpyman said:


> Just to add my pennyworth we are travelling to Santandar start of June having a 2006 Van the Freezer probably holds a tenners worth of food, obvious answer fill it when i get the other end. :wink:


If you avoid the obvious items that would give serious health problems with changes in temperature then a fridge left closed and that had period of pre-cooling should get you there and there are hypermarkets available when you land.

Steve


----------

